# Big Bermuda marlin caught yesterday



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

http://bernews.com/2012/05/photosvideo-1289lb-blue-marlin-caught/


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Congrats*

That's a big ole black backed bitch


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn big stick nose!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow what a fish


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Not mine billin, but sure enough congrats to those that caught it. I've been there twice, hooked up on a big'un (for me) once. Prime time is usually about 4th of July.


----------

